# Επιπρόσθετα > Software Η/Υ >  >  Πρόγραμμα εύρεσης κωδικού

## El_Kei

:Help: 
Καλημέρα,
όπως έγραψα και στον τίτλο, ψάχνω ένα πρόγραμμα που να μπορεί να μου βρίσκει κωδικούς.
Πιο συγκεκριμένα, κάποιος μπαίνει στο e-mail του (ή κάπου αλλού που θέλει κωδικό για να συνδεθεί) από τον υπολογιστή μου, βγαίνοντας πατάει "αποσύνδεση". Εγώ θέλω να ξανα συνδεθώ στη σελίδα που μπήκε (χρησιμοποιώντας τα στοιχεία του).

Αρχείο με αυτά τα στοιχεία, δεν κρατάει και το PC στα Cookies?
Μου είπαν πως υπάρχει πρόγραμμα που μπορεί να το κάνει αυτό, ξέρει κάποιος;

*ΥΓ.1:* Το πρόγραμμα αυτό, το θέλει μία φίλη για να "κατασκοπεύσει" τον "δικό της" τώρα που σοβαρεύει το σκηνικό που έχουν..
*ΥΓ.2:* Νομίζω πρέπει να αναθεωρίσω λίγο τις φιλίες μου..
Με παρασέρνουν..  :Sneaky2:

----------


## aeonios

Αν είναι να μην τον εμπιστεύεται καλύτερα να χωρίσουν από τώρα! Πριν σοβαρέψει το πράγμα γιατί η ζήλεια είναι πολύ κακός σύμβουλος ζωής.

Για εκπαιδευτικούς λόγους και μόνο θα σου πρότεινα το cain & abel για να βρεις αυτό που ψάχνεις. Αν της το δώσεις όμως θα ταίσεις αυτή την ανασφάλεια που έχει αντί να τη συμβουλέψεις για το αντίθετο σαν καλός φίλος ! Λίγο δουλειά με τον εαυτό της ίσως να θέλει!

Οτι νομίζεις εσύ Λάζαρε...

----------


## anger

μμμμμ....Η κοπελια θελει να μπει στα προσωπικα δεδομενα του αλλου...χμμχμχ!!Καλυτερα να ακολουθηση τη συμβουλη του aeonios!
Θα ήθελε να της το έκαναν???Γιατι δε νομιζω η ίδια ν θελει να μάθουν άλλοι τα μυστικά της!!!όσο για το άν φοβαται μήπως ο φίλος της μπαίνει σε τίποτα zoo, mirc και γενικα chat room ας ττο συζυτήση μαζί του στα ισια .Εκτός άν είναι και αυτή σε κανενα chat  και φοβάται μήπως με αυτον που μιλαει έχει το ίδιο nickname με το φίλο της!!!Πάντως το σωστο είναι να μήν ψαχνόμαστε γιατι στο τέλος την πατάμε ασχημα!!!και όχι ζήλιες!!!

----------


## edgar

Υπαρχει το shareware  προγραμμα " μυριζω τα ρουχα του για να εντοπισω αρωμα θυληκου" το οποιο μπορεις να κανεις update και να εφαρμοζει τον αλγοριθμο " Βρισκω ξανθιες τριχες οι οποιες δεν ειναι δικιες μου , τι ειναι αυτα Νασοοοοο;;;".

Επισης οπως γνωριζω υπαρχει και το freeware προγραμμα "κοιταω το κολαρο του πουκαμισου του για κραγιον". Δεν γνωριζω ομως κατα ποσο ειναι καταλληλο διοτι με καταλληλες μεθοδους reverse engineering (πλυντηριο) ειναι αχρηστο.

----------


## aeonios

χαχαχαχα edgar RESPECT !

----------


## electrifier

Αν πατήσει αποσύνδεση σβήνεται το cookie (λήγει το session) και δε μπορείς να ξανασυνδεθείς.

Ένα οποιοδήποτε keylogger ζητάς.

Φυσικά η διαδικασία που περιγράφεις είναι παράνομη, για όποιο λόγο και να συμβαίνει.  :Smile:

----------


## 167vasgio

> Υπαρχει το shareware  προγραμμα " μυριζω τα ρουχα του για να εντοπισω αρωμα θυληκου" το οποιο μπορεις να κανεις update και να εφαρμοζει τον αλγοριθμο " Βρισκω ξανθιες τριχες οι οποιες δεν ειναι δικιες μου , τι ειναι αυτα Νασοοοοο;;;".
> 
> Επισης οπως γνωριζω υπαρχει και το freeware προγραμμα "κοιταω το κολαρο του πουκαμισου του για κραγιον". Δεν γνωριζω ομως κατα ποσο ειναι καταλληλο διοτι με καταλληλες μεθοδους reverse engineering (πλυντηριο) ειναι αχρηστο.





xaxaxa τα ρέστα μου :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## briko

εχει ξαναγραφτει το θεμα
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=44744

----------


## El_Kei

> Αν είναι να μην τον εμπιστεύεται καλύτερα να χωρίσουν από τώρα! Πριν σοβαρέψει το πράγμα γιατί η ζήλεια είναι πολύ κακός σύμβουλος ζωής.
> 
> Για εκπαιδευτικούς λόγους και μόνο θα σου πρότεινα το cain & abel για να βρεις αυτό που ψάχνεις. Αν της το δώσεις όμως θα ταίσεις αυτή την ανασφάλεια που έχει αντί να τη συμβουλέψεις για το αντίθετο σαν καλός φίλος ! Λίγο δουλειά με τον εαυτό της ίσως να θέλει!
> 
> Οτι νομίζεις εσύ Λάζαρε...



Της το είπα, θα της το πω πάλι..
Απ'όσο την ξέρω, δεν την έχω να ζηλεύει τόσο πολύ..
Λογικά κάποια σημάδια θα έχει βρει και ο τύπος της τα μασάει..
Με αυτόν τον τρόπο αν έχει κάνει μλκια ή θα τον στειλει και θα τελειωσει εδώ το σκηνικό τους ή θα το σοβαρέψουν..
Ελπίζω να μη γίνουν μαλλιά-κουβάρια..






> Υπαρχει το shareware προγραμμα " μυριζω τα ρουχα του για να εντοπισω αρωμα θυληκου" το οποιο μπορεις να κανεις update και να εφαρμοζει τον αλγοριθμο " Βρισκω ξανθιες τριχες οι οποιες δεν ειναι δικιες μου , τι ειναι αυτα Νασοοοοο;;;".
> 
> Επισης οπως γνωριζω υπαρχει και το freeware προγραμμα "κοιταω το κολαρο του πουκαμισου του για κραγιον". Δεν γνωριζω ομως κατα ποσο ειναι καταλληλο διοτι με καταλληλες μεθοδους reverse engineering (πλυντηριο) ειναι αχρηστο.



Θα crachαρουν και τα 3 προγραμματα..
Δε μένουν μαζί, οπότε τα κολλήματα σε αυτά τα προγράμματα θα πηγαίνουν και θα έρχονται..





> Αν πατήσει αποσύνδεση σβήνεται το cookie (λήγει το session) και δε μπορείς να ξανασυνδεθείς.
> 
> Ένα οποιοδήποτε keylogger ζητάς.
> 
> Φυσικά η διαδικασία που περιγράφεις είναι παράνομη, για όποιο λόγο και να συμβαίνει.



Το ξέρω.. αλλά στο δικό σου PC μπορείς να κάνεις ό,τι  θες..
Ας μην έμπαινε ο άλλος..  :Tongue2: 


Ελπίζω να βοηθήσω το όλο σκηνικό, και να μην έχω βάλει το χέρι μου να γίνουν χάλια..
Ελπίζω ο τύπος να μην έχει κάνει μλκια..  :Wink: 

Παίδες..
Ευχαριστώ.. :Biggrin: 

ΕΙΡΗΝΗ ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΗ

----------


## JOHNY+

> Καλημέρα,
> όπως έγραψα και στον τίτλο, ψάχνω ένα πρόγραμμα που να μπορεί να μου βρίσκει κωδικούς.
> Πιο συγκεκριμένα, κάποιος μπαίνει στο e-mail του (ή κάπου αλλού που θέλει κωδικό για να συνδεθεί) από τον υπολογιστή μου, βγαίνοντας πατάει "αποσύνδεση". Εγώ θέλω να ξανα συνδεθώ στη σελίδα που μπήκε (χρησιμοποιώντας τα στοιχεία του).
> 
> Αρχείο με αυτά τα στοιχεία, δεν κρατάει και το PC στα Cookies?
> Μου είπαν πως υπάρχει πρόγραμμα που μπορεί να το κάνει αυτό, ξέρει κάποιος;
> 
> *ΥΓ.1:* Το πρόγραμμα αυτό, το θέλει μία φίλη για να "κατασκοπεύσει" τον "δικό της" τώρα που σοβαρεύει το σκηνικό που έχουν..
> *ΥΓ.2:* Νομίζω πρέπει να αναθεωρίσω λίγο τις φιλίες μου..
> Με παρασέρνουν..



Πες της οτι δεν ξερεις αν υπαρχει τετειο προγραμμα και αν γινεται κατι τετειο , γιατι να κατασκοπευσει τον αλλον , ο αλλος μπορει να εχει μεχρι και στοιχεια απο λογαριαζμο τραπεζας στο
 e - mail του .

----------


## Gant

Και εγώ δεν έχω να πω κάτι για το πρόγραμμα που ζητάς, αλλά στη θέση σου θα απείχα από όποια προσπάθεια "κατασκόπευσης" προσωπικών δεδομένων άλλων προσώπων.

Το θέμα είναι και ηθικό και ποινικό.  :Unsure:

----------


## electrifier

> Το ξέρω.. αλλά στο δικό σου PC μπορείς να κάνεις ό,τι  θες..
> Ας μην έμπαινε ο άλλος..



Προφανώς κάνεις πλακίτσα.  :Biggrin: 
Πάντως να σημειωθεί πως αυτή η λογική δεν ισχύει επ'ουδενεί. Δηλαδή αν πάω εγώ σε ένα internet cafe νομιμοποιούνται να καταγράφουν τις κινήσεις και τα προσωπικά μου δεδομένα? Ούτε κατά διάνοια... 

Anyway, keylogger και καλή τύχη. Απλά να ξέρεις από τώρα πως αν προσπαθήσεις να εγκαταστήσεις keylogger σε κάποιο PC που έχει antivirus, μπορεί να το δείχνει ως ιό (χωρίς να είναι) άρα πρέπει να απενεργοποιηθεί προσωρινά το antivirus.

----------


## edgar

Υπαρχει και hardware keylogger

----------


## electrifier

> Υπαρχει και hardware keylogger



Αλλά κοστίζει κατιτίς... :Rolleyes:

----------


## edgar

ο "ερωτας" δεν βλεπει εξοδα μπροστα του... :Tongue2:

----------


## lordi

Ghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Να μην την βοηθήσεις καθόλου, ανδρική αλληλεγγύη!! Αν το ξερε ο άλλος αυτό πως θα της φαινόταν!? Να του μιλήσει άμα θέλει! :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## electrifier

> ο "ερωτας" δεν βλεπει εξοδα μπροστα του...



Είσαι θεός...  :Lol:

----------


## El_Kei

> Προφανώς κάνεις πλακίτσα. 
> Πάντως να σημειωθεί πως αυτή η λογική δεν ισχύει επ'ουδενεί. Δηλαδή αν πάω εγώ σε ένα internet cafe νομιμοποιούνται να καταγράφουν τις κινήσεις και τα προσωπικά μου δεδομένα? Ούτε κατά διάνοια... 
> 
> Anyway, keylogger και καλή τύχη. Απλά να ξέρεις από τώρα πως αν προσπαθήσεις να εγκαταστήσεις keylogger σε κάποιο PC που έχει antivirus, μπορεί να το δείχνει ως ιό (χωρίς να είναι) άρα πρέπει να απενεργοποιηθεί προσωρινά το antivirus.



Εννοείται πως αστειεύομαι..
ακόμα δεν της το έχω δώσει, και για την ώρα το σκέφτομαι.. :/

----------


## KOKAR

1) σκέφτηκες μήπως την πάρει χαμπάρι ο τύπος και σε δώσει στεγνά για να σώσει
τον έρωτα της και σε περιλάβει το τύπος και σε κάνει *ίσα με ένα άλογο ,
*η *κόκκινο σαν σόμπα λεμεεε

*2) αν του τα κάνει τώρα που είναι ακόμα ελεύθεροι τότε τι θα του κάνει
όταν και *αν* παντρευτούν ???

----------


## El_Kei

> 1) σκέφτηκες μήπως την πάρει χαμπάρι ο τύπος και σε δώσει στεγνά για να σώσει
> τον έρωτα της και σε περιλάβει το τύπος και σε κάνει *ίσα με ένα άλογο ,*
> η *κόκκινο σαν σόμπα λεμεεε*
> 
> 2) αν του τα κάνει τώρα που είναι ακόμα ελεύθεροι τότε τι θα του κάνει
> όταν και *αν* παντρευτούν ???



Η κοπέλα *δεν* παίζει να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο..
1. είμαστε χρόνια φίλοι
2. έχει περάσει τα πρώτα ..άντα, για να κάνει τέτοιου είδους μλκιες..

Νομίζω ψάχνει δικαιολογία για να τον στείλει, γιατί δε φάνηκε να περνάει καλά μιας και αποτι μου είπε είναι κάπως.. (μη μπω σε λεπτομέρειες..)
τουλάχιστον αυτό κατάλαβα την τελευταία φορά που μιλήσαμε πριν μου πει για το πρόγραμμα..
Sorry, αλλά σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα πάρω το μέρος της κοπέλας, ώντας καμμένος..

ή να της φύγουν οι υποψίες που της δημιούργησε
ή να το τελειώσει εδώ..

ΥΓ: Αν μπορούμε να πούμε κάτι σχετικό με τα συγκεκριμένα προγράματα ή γενικότερα για κάποιο παρόμοιο πρόγραμμα..
ή ακόμα καλλύτερα το πως θα μπορούμε να μπλοκάρουμε τη λειτουργία αυτών των προγραμμάτων ή στην τελική να μη μπορούν να βρούν κάτι αυτά τα προγράμματα,
ας συνεχίσουμε την κουβέντα, αλλιώς ας το σταματήσουμε εδώ..  :Smile:

----------


## Nemmesis

ολα αυτα εγω τα ακουω βερεσε... οταν ενας ανθρωπος φτασει στο σημειο να ψαχνει τετοια πραγματα ηδη ξερω πολλα για τον χαρακτηρα του... το οτι πατησε τα 30 αυτο την κανει ακομα πιο ανορημη στα ματια μου και ας ειμαι μια 10ετια μικροτερος... δεν μπορει να του μιλησει στα ισα? και αν αρχισει τις μλκιες αυτος και δεν μιλησει στα ισα τοτε ηδη ξερουμε πολλα και για αυτον... οποτε ειτε λυνεται το θεμα στα ισα η σε οποιαδηποτε αλλη περιπτωση αντε γεια... αν τωρα εχει τοσα στο μυαλο της και τα συζηταει με αυτον αργοτερα οταν λετε "θα σοβαρεψουν"*  τι θα του κανει? ντεντεκτιβ στη δουλεια και gps logger στο αμαξι??? ελεος με τον καθε πικραμενο που φοβαται να μιλησει και κουτσομπολευει με ασχετα ατομα...

και κατι ακομα.. αυτη η φιλη υπαρχει? η μιλαμε για ανυπαρκτο προσωπο? χα
μην το παρεις προσωπικα, ετσι μιλαω παντα για τετοια θεματα ασχετος προσωπου

----------


## lordi

> 2. έχει περάσει τα πρώτα ..άντα, για να κάνει τέτοιου είδους μλκιες..



 :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink:

----------


## electrifier

> πως θα μπορούμε να μπλοκάρουμε τη λειτουργία αυτών των προγραμμάτων ή στην τελική να μη μπορούν να βρούν κάτι αυτά τα προγράμματα



Αν είναι εγκατεστημένα τότε μπορούν να βρούνε. Αν έχεις όμως antivirus συνήθως αναγνωρίζουν τους keyloggers (πολλά από αυτά) ως "potentially unwanted programs" ή κάπως έτσι, ανάλογα με το AV πρόγραμμα και τις ρυθμίσεις και σε προειδοποιούν για την ύπαρξή τους. Εκτός από τα AV υπάρχουν και ειδικά προγράμματα που προορίζονται να ανιχνεύουν και να βγάζουν τους keyloggers (βλ. google).

----------


## blueriver

Καλά όλα τα λεφτά ειναι αυτο το ερώτημα-post  :Lol: .
Γιατί κάτι μού λεει οτι ο Λάζαρος θέλει να κανει τον υποψήφιο κυβερνο-επιθεωρητή Κλουζώ ,στην κοπελα του   :Lol: .
Λάζαρε αστο να παει αστο ,αν δεν εχουμε αγορι μου εμπιστοσυνη στο ταιρι μας ,καλυτερα μην το πας σοβαρά ,γιατι προβλεπω μαυρα φιδια που θα σε φανε στο μελλον ,μην κακοπεσει και η κοπελιτσα σε κανα ζηλιαρη και γινει η ζωη της μαυρη .
Εχουμε εμπιστοσυνη στον εαυτο μας και προχωραμε μπροστα ,χωρις να κανουμε τον κυβερνο-επιθεωρητή Κλουζώ  ,δεν χρειαζονται προγραματα ανευρεσης κωδικών,ολα ειναι μπροστά μας και καταλαβαινουμε αν ο ανθρωπος μας μας αγαπαει η οχι ,και αν οχι αστην να παει αλλου ,καθε εμποδιο ειναι σε καλο λενε ,αν ναι τοτε προχωράς χωρις να χρειαζεται να κανεις τον κυβερνο-επιθεωρητή Κλουζώ.
Υπαρχουν 1002 τροποι να το καταλαβεις αν σε κοροιδευει η οχι στο τετ-ατετ και οχι να κανεις τον κυβερνο-επιθεωρητή Κλουζώ. :Wink:

----------


## lordi

> κυβερνο-επιθεωρητή Κλουζώ.



 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Leonardo

..........

----------


## El_Kei

> Καλά όλα τα λεφτά ειναι αυτο το ερώτημα-post .
> Γιατί κάτι μού λεει οτι ο Λάζαρος θέλει να κανει τον υποψήφιο κυβερνο-επιθεωρητή Κλουζώ ,στην κοπελα του .
> Λάζαρε αστο να παει αστο ,αν δεν εχουμε αγορι μου εμπιστοσυνη στο ταιρι μας ,καλυτερα μην το πας σοβαρά ,γιατι προβλεπω μαυρα φιδια που θα σε φανε στο μελλον ,μην κακοπεσει και η κοπελιτσα σε κανα ζηλιαρη και γινει η ζωη της μαυρη .
> Εχουμε εμπιστοσυνη στον εαυτο μας και προχωραμε μπροστα ,χωρις να κανουμε τον κυβερνο-επιθεωρητή Κλουζώ ,δεν χρειαζονται προγραματα ανευρεσης κωδικών,ολα ειναι μπροστά μας και καταλαβαινουμε αν ο ανθρωπος μας μας αγαπαει η οχι ,και αν οχι αστην να παει αλλου ,καθε εμποδιο ειναι σε καλο λενε ,αν ναι τοτε προχωράς χωρις να χρειαζεται να κανεις τον κυβερνο-επιθεωρητή Κλουζώ.
> Υπαρχουν 1002 τροποι να το καταλαβεις αν σε κοροιδευει η οχι στο τετ-ατετ και οχι να κανεις τον κυβερνο-επιθεωρητή Κλουζώ.



Φίλε blueriver, το πρόγραμμα ήταν όντως για μία φίλη..
Προσωπικά, δε χρειάζομαι παρα μόνο από λίγα λεπτά μέχρι μερικές μέρες γι να καταλάβω πως κάτι δεν πάει καλά..

..και για να έχετε κι ένα update της κατάστασης _(μιας και παρατήρησα αρκετό ενδιαφέρον.._  :Tongue2: _)_, ο τύπος είχε ημ/νία λήξης όχι πολύ μετά το 1ο μου post, και χωρίς να χρειαστεί να ανακετευτώ περεταίρω ούτε προγράματα έδωσα ούτε τίποτα.. μια χαρά τα κατάφερε και μόνος του..

----------


## JimKarvo

BTW ενημερωτικά, αν το mail ήταν gmail, τότε η google αποθηκεύει τα τελευταία Logins, και το τι ώρα έγιναν..  :Wink:   :Wink: 

Άρα, σε γενικές γραμμές, προσοχή στο ποιος θα βγει δαρμένος!!!

----------


## El_Kei

> BTW ενημερωτικά, αν το mail ήταν gmail, τότε η google αποθηκεύει τα τελευταία Logins, και το τι ώρα έγιναν..  
> 
> Άρα, σε γενικές γραμμές, προσοχή στο ποιος θα βγει δαρμένος!!!



Εκτός αν κάνεις κανονικά "αποσύνδεση"..
αλλα δε θυμάμαι τι ήθελε να ψάξει.. πάει κι ένας χρόνος περίπου..  :Tongue:

----------


## JimKarvo

Και για αυτούς που δεν έχουν εμπιστοσύνη για keyloggers από την κοπελιά τους, τότε:
1) Μπορεί να τρέχει τον firefox από ένα δικό του flashaki!
2) Όταν είναι να μπει να βάλει κωδικό στο gmail, μπορεί αντί να ανοίξει το gmail και να γράψει "jimkarvo" "δενστολέω", να ανοίξει ένα notepad, και να κάνει το εξής:
Γράφει τυχαία γράμματα, και κάπου ενδιάμεσα πετάει ένα-ένα τα γράμματα από τον κωδικό του.. Για παράδειγμα
γφσφγδ*δ*τρτρηγφδσγευτ*ε*ηγδσρηυξρδττ*ν*υγσητρευβυτγεσ*σ*υ5ρετσγ5ρυρτςε54*τ*υ5φδγηυξρσευτρδ*ο*υτρςερτερυτρ*λ*υτργτρεςτρςερδ*έ*υτρετρυτερςρετςε*ω*Το ποιο πάνω αλαμπουρνέζικο κείμενο, είναι ένα κείμενο που έχει και τον κωδικό μας μέσα..
Μετά, με το *ποντίκι* επιλέγουμε τα γράμματα που δεν θέλουμε, και πατάμε το backspace, έστι ώστε στο τέλος να έχουμε την φράση "*δενστολέω*" στο notepad.
Αντιγράφουμε και επικολλούμε στο field "password" του gmail.
Αυτό το τρικ μπορεί να βοηθήσει, μιας και αρκετά keyloggers, δεν καταγράφουν κινήσεις του mouse (αλλά δεν ξέρω αν καταγράφουν το πρόχειρο..)

----------


## JimKarvo

> Εκτός αν κάνεις κανονικά "αποσύνδεση"..
> αλλα δε θυμάμαι τι ήθελε να ψάξει.. πάει κι ένας χρόνος περίπου..



Όχι! πάλι σου λέει τα τελευταία Logins, τι ώρα έγιναν, και από ποια IP  :Wink:

----------


## El_Kei

Επίσης μπορείς να ανοίξεις το βοηθητικό πρόγραμμα των windows που σου βγάζει εικονικό πληκτρολόγιο στην οθόνη
(Εναρξη > Όλα τα προγράμματα > Βοηθήματα > Για άτομα με ειδικές ανάγκες > πληκτρολόγιο οθόνης)
σου και να βάλεις e-mail και pass με το ποντίκι.. οπότε ούτε γάτα ούτε ζημιά πάλι..  :Wink: 

Σε ιδιαίτερα σημαντικά site εγώ έτσι κάνω, για να ελαχιστοποιήσω το ενδεχόμενο υποκλοπής των στοιχείων μου..

----------


## JimKarvo

Δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει! Νομίζω ότι το πως γράφει το key, είναι το ίδιο με το να το πατάς, αλλά δεν είναι σίγουρο!!!

----------


## El_Kei

> Όχι! πάλι σου λέει τα τελευταία Logins, τι ώρα έγιναν, και από ποια IP



ναι..ε?
Έιχα παρατηρήσει πως λέει την ΙΡ και μία ώρα, αλλά δεν είχα δώσει και πολύ σημασία..

Εξάλου όταν μπαίνω στα mail μου μπαίνω από δικές μου συσκευές εξαντλώνας τις μέγιστες διαδικασίες ασφάλειας (κωδικοί με μεγάλη γκάμα γραμμάτων αριθμών συμβόλων.. πληκτρολόγιο οθόνης..)

----------


## leosedf

To Cain & Abel το έχω δοκιμάσει, λειτουργεί σε περιβάλλον LAN άψογα και σε SMTP σου δείχνει όντως τους κωδικούς POP3.

Το καλύτερο logger (απο διάφορα review) είναι το spytech spyagent αλλα είναι εμπορικό προιόν. Το έχω δοκιμάσει με άριστα αποτελέσματα.

----------

